# milling machine



## marcros (20 Apr 2016)

Does anybody have a milling machine that could do me a small task for a few beer tokens?


----------



## Jelly (21 Apr 2016)

I have access to a Bridgeport, if you can tell me what you need done I'll figure out if we have the tooling required.


----------



## graduate_owner (21 Apr 2016)

Yeah, the milling machine is just the start of the spending, isn't it? Tooling is seriously expensive.

K


----------



## Jelly (21 Apr 2016)

graduate_owner":2culxslt said:


> Yeah, the milling machine is just the start of the spending, isn't it? Tooling is seriously expensive.
> 
> K



There's a second hand engineering tools shop on Sheff that does lots of cheap good tooling; tool holding is what I'm struggling to get affordably (because predictably I can't get the tooling I want both cheap and in convenient shank sizes) , I now have drawings of the R8 taper, so am looking at making my own (when I finish my table off).


----------



## graduate_owner (21 Apr 2016)

Hi Jelly, can you tell me what you mean by on Sheff?

My milling machine takes R8 too. I have a couple of Osborne Titanic chucks and collets which grip cutters really well, must be screw shank cutters though. I often trawl ebay to find R8 stuff and have a few bits such a Jacobs chuck and a R8 arbor taking parallel shank tools, held with grub screws. That seems to handle most of the ( very limited) work I do. However it's always good to hear of cheap sources, although then I do tend to buy bits on the basis that they might just come in handy. If you don't buy them then end up needing them, then you wish you'd boughf them while they were available instead of having to fork out serious money for new stuff. Of course, the reality is these bits end up in the tooling drawers and never do come in useful, well hardly ever.

A while ago I posted about a firm called MSC which sells tooling. They had 54 piece clamp sets for about £24 plus VAT pls postage, but only in 16mm. I had an email offering a further 15% discount, which almost covered the VAT, and shared an order with a friend so shared the postage. I ended up paying about £27 for the clamp set, decent quality, normally twice that price. I had to mill the Tee nuts to make them fit my table slots, but not complaining at that. If you place an order with them you will get fortnightly copies of their special offers flyer, although I have seen some of their stuff cheaper elsewhere. Decent used stuff is a much better option though if you can get it.

K


----------



## monkeybiter (21 Apr 2016)

Ditto Jelly, where's the shop in Sheffield, is it Riley's? I've bought a couple of bits there a long time ago. Must revisit if it's still on the go.


----------



## flh801978 (22 Apr 2016)

I can do you a job if you still need it Marcros


----------

